# The next Canon EOS R5 firmware update is coming next month [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 21, 2021)

> The next Canon firmware update for the Canon EOS R5 is still on schedule to be released sometime in February 2021 I have been told. The same source also suggested that the new firmware is already out there in beta form in loaner cameras, though I have not been able to confirm that. Some people take their NDA’s seriously I guess!
> There are also more long-term plans to add features to both the Canon EOS R5 and Canon EOS R6 over the next 12-24 months. Keep flooding Canon with what you’d like to see added to both cameras, they are listening.
> The next Canon EOS R5 firmware will include
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## WriteLight (Jan 21, 2021)

That's good news. Incorporates most of the fixes we have been asking for.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 21, 2021)

1.2.0 is *******.


----------



## Besisika (Jan 21, 2021)

Most welcome!


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jan 21, 2021)

Features I hope to see at some point:

User customization of Mode menu so both photo & video modes can appear together
User customization of top LCD - There's a lot of wasted space that could display more info without having to toggle to the second page. And still, I can't see how many shots are left on my SD card from the top LCD. 
Get rid of record limit. I'm selling an XC10 which I use as an unmanned C/D cam to C200s for long weddings. An R5 would be an easy purchase for this but the record limit has me looking at mirrorless Panasonic/Sony. Do this and take my money Canon.


----------



## JustAnotherCanonShooter (Jan 21, 2021)

I want the "Q" screen to behave like how it did on the 5D Mark IV.


----------



## usern4cr (Jan 21, 2021)

I'd still like aperture bracketing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2021)

Unfortunately I do not know where I can 'flood' Canon with wishes. Maybe someone gives me a tip? I am CPS Platinum Customer btw.


----------



## Patlezinc (Jan 21, 2021)

Pixelshift please!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2021)

A wish: When I work outside with AV in rapidly changing light conditions with external flashes (Elinchrom ELB) as brightener (eg. against the sun), I want the camera to behave as when no flash is on the hot shoe.


----------



## Gazwas (Jan 21, 2021)

Patlezinc said:


> Pixelshift please!!!



Yes please, pixelshift.

Lets hope around the 13th which will be the anniversary of the original development announcement - can't believe that was nearly 12 months ago! 

Really looking forward to Clog 3 on the R5.


----------



## hunck (Jan 21, 2021)

Had a quick look, I've read "12-24" and "february 2021".... yes!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2021)

Wish: when in '*exposure simulation*' is on, i wish the '*depth-of-field preview' w*ould be a part of the exposure simulation and maybe depth-of-field preview button ' would work the other way around or would be disabled.


----------



## Mark M (Jan 21, 2021)

Yes, what's the most effective way to 'flood' Canon with our firmware feature requests? I, too, am platinum CPS member, if that helps at all.


----------



## Traveler (Jan 21, 2021)

– more customizable buttons. The R6 is worse than my R  
– on cameras without the mode switch (R and R5), there can be an unlimited number of C modes that I can name and choose from the menu (tripod, portrait, street, macro, my cat1, my cat2...)
– I want to customize the dials on Fv mode. There are four dials so I could assign each of them to A, T, iso and compensation. It would be perfect mode then!
Or at least make it possible to change the parameters with the joystick (up-aperture, down-reset aperture, left-shutter speed, .., middle button reset all, back dial: iso, control ring: exposure compensation)


----------



## mrproxy (Jan 21, 2021)

Focus stack with flash!


----------



## another_mikey (Jan 21, 2021)

Adding my voice to the requests for pixel shift, and also would like to know how to ping Canon more directly with this request...

ML


----------



## gregster (Jan 21, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Wish: when in '*exposure simulation*' is on, i wish the '*depth-of-field preview' w*ould be a part of the exposure simulation and maybe depth-of-field preview button ' would work the other way around or would be disabled.



Absolutely. The WYSIWYG mirrorless advantage isn't fully realized with Canon taking more of a DSLR approach where the scene is presented wide open.


----------



## reef58 (Jan 21, 2021)

How about saving settings so if the camera gets sent off for service you don't have to reprogram the entire thing again?


----------



## andrewtowecreative (Jan 21, 2021)

Sweet, mostly use my R5 as a B Cam. This will help in post. Also this lets me test things with my R5 so I don't have to bust out the C300 mark iii every time.


----------



## giardino (Jan 21, 2021)

1) Battery status on the shoulder display when the camera is off
2) More configurable buttons (eg what about "lock"?)


----------



## Gazwas (Jan 21, 2021)

mrproxy said:


> Focus stack with flash!


How about focus stack and pixel shift with flash.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 21, 2021)

Gazwas said:


> How about focus stack and pixel shift with flash.


With auto bracket EC and FEC and WB.


----------



## peters (Jan 21, 2021)

giardino said:


> 1) Battery status on the shoulder display when the camera is off
> 2) More configurable buttons (eg what about "lock"?)


Cant agree more. The lock button is useless to me. I NEVER lock the buttons... would be great if I could map WB to it.
Also, battery in percentage when camera is off would be awesome and no problem to implement.


----------



## RunAndGun (Jan 21, 2021)

gregster said:


> Absolutely. The WYSIWYG mirrorless advantage isn't fully realized with Canon taking more of a DSLR approach where the scene is presented wide open.



What? I haven’t used an R5, yet, but that’s one of the dumbest things I’ve ever heard. At least give the option to choose which way you want it to work.


----------



## reef58 (Jan 21, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> Yes, because after being without the camera for ten days, spending those extra five minutes to reset (and refamiliarize oneself with) settings is just maddening. Especially when it needs to be serviced every two or three years!



Well I had to send my 1dx3 in 3 times for an issue and the first time it came back I forgot to save the settings on a card. I have 3 custom modes for stills and 3 custom modes for video. Takes about an hour or so to get them set back up. Then when you are in a blind and a bear you have been waiting on for months shows up and one of your settings did not get addressed. I would just prefer to save them on a card. What does it cost you?


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 21, 2021)

Give the RATE button a purpose in life.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 21, 2021)

reef58 said:


> Well I had to send my 1dx3 in 3 times for an issue and the first time it came back I forgot to save the settings on a card. I have 3 custom modes for stills and 3 custom modes for video. Takes about an hour or so to get them set back up. Then when you are in a blind and a bear you have been waiting on for months shows up and one of your settings did not get addressed. I would just prefer to save them on a card. What does it cost you?


Good point. So the 1D bodies are the only ones that can save to cards?


----------



## Lance vdv (Jan 21, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


How and where do we ask/make suggestions? I just want the same function options for the R6 as on the R6.....aka my MF-n button on the R5 i can cycle through my C modes which I use a lot! On the R6 I cant, therefore making it more difficult to make use of these in time sensitive scenarios.


----------



## Friedolin (Jan 21, 2021)

I'd like overexposure blinkies in live view rather than in playback only. The Sonys have this very useful feature.


----------



## drippinDodger (Jan 21, 2021)

JustAnotherCanonShooter said:


> I want the "Q" screen to behave like how it did on the 5D Mark IV.



It does, but not from a single key press like the 7D Mk II (the same behavior that I've seen on 5D Mark IV). On the R5, press the "INFO" button until you see the "Q" like display you're accustomed to seeing, then press the "Q" button. The fields on the screen are highlighted with boxes. The currently selected field has an orange box around it. You can cycle through the various settings for that field with the large circular scroll wheel on the back, or toggle between fields using the joystick. You can also use the touch screen to select the field you wish to change; when you do that another screen is displayed that allows you to select/modify the different values for that field by touch.


----------



## Aregal (Jan 21, 2021)

To the OP, I've been part of NDAs with Casey Neistat, Peter McKinnon, and SuperSaf; helping them shoot various vids. NDAs are super important, especially when it's linked to product releases, especially if the final bits and bugs are being worked out. Companies rely on these people not just for the publicity but also the feed back. With that feedback, it helps fine tune the product before it's released to the public. It also helps fine tune the marketing, being able to push or pull back on what the marketing message should be.

This is especially true, with the R5's launch. Canon left their comfort zone and marketed 8K/4K120, probably at the recommendation of their beta testers. Now, they're probably super careful what they market now...........basically, back to same ole-Canon.

To the R5 firmware rumor, I'll believe it when I see it on usa.canon.com....but if it does come out, I'll gladly be happy to update my R5.


----------



## reef58 (Jan 21, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> Good point. So the 1D bodies are the only ones that can save to cards?



As far as I know. That being said I think I will end up using the R5 for stills and the 1D for video, so setup won't be so tedious, however there will be times when I only have one or the other. so they will both be fully customized. The modes are great for things like 120p footage which requires a menu dive to activate.


----------



## Aregal (Jan 21, 2021)

andrewtowecreative said:


> Sweet, mostly use my R5 as a B Cam. This will help in post. Also this lets me test things with my R5 so I don't have to bust out the C300 mark iii every time.


What about the C300iii's DGO? Do you use it often? Also, is there a marked difference between the R5 and C300iii or can you manage with making them match?


----------



## peters (Jan 21, 2021)

One thing that totaly needs fixing is the totaly unlogical menu-restrictions in some situations.
For example:
If you have digital IS on, you can not choose 8k (which is understandable). But if you try to pick it, its just missing, there is no information why and no simple overwrite of the problematic setting. You have to THINK about all possible options (which can be many) that may cause that, dive back into another menu page, change the setting, than go back.
Same happens if you have higher framerate or HQ mode activated: you cant activate other features (obviously) but you get no info why. There are more examples.
The camera should ask for example: "8k is not availble because you activated digital IS. Should I turn off digital IS off now? - Yes/No"
Basicaly it should say "Operation X not available because of Y - change Y now?"


Also, there should be a single button to switch to videomode/photomode. For example the lock button should be customizable, for this option.


----------



## entoman (Jan 21, 2021)

Firmware to improve power management would be a good start.

Or better still - develop a *longer-lasting battery*!
Poor battery life is the biggest deterrent from switching to a MILC.


----------



## DaveGershon (Jan 21, 2021)

Any upcoming firmware updates for the 1Dx Mark III?


----------



## csibra (Jan 21, 2021)

Nothing for photography. Nice  Photography is *******.


----------



## hillj25 (Jan 21, 2021)

My request is more around lenses. If they are listening, please make 1.4 primes that are smaller and lighter but still weather sealed with excellent optics. Like make what Sony just did with the 35mm 1.4 GM but better if you can.


----------



## Charlie_B (Jan 21, 2021)

Excellent, hope the freeze/reboot bug is fixed. An outstanding camera gets better and better


----------



## swkitt (Jan 21, 2021)

The most annoying thing on my R5 is the (EF) lens stabilizer that will never stop as long as the camera is ON. Why can't they stop it when the viewfinder gets in sleeping mode ?


----------



## davidcl0nel (Jan 21, 2021)

- Pixelshift would be awesome
- 2second self-release without blinking LED
- Renaming C1(AV) would be nice. The current small letters like AV or TV from base mode with userinput
- Customisation of all buttons. If I want to custom/change the loupe-button as well, why shouldn't? Lock button is useless
- Using the sensor while mounting another lense... why not shut off...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jan 21, 2021)

Also please let us turn off IBIS without turning off OIS.


----------



## stetson628 (Jan 21, 2021)

I'd love to be able to use the DoF Preview button to switch to APS-C crop - preferably while holding down the button (though I could make do with a toggle). When shooting sports, I shoot an occasional distant shot that needs a lot of cropping, and it would be great to be able to "zoom" in and pre-crop it on the fly. This would make the Internet Proofs much more sellable to my customers (even though I crop them anyway after purchase, I use very small images for the online proofs).

(And if you have time left after that and can add a 14 bit global shutter via firmware so I can use my studio strobes at 1/8000th, that would be fab, too!)


----------



## adrian_bacon (Jan 21, 2021)

I would love to see croppped raw, both 1.6x and super35 crop. Just record whatever size that is in pixels to the card


----------



## Rocksthaman (Jan 21, 2021)

Remove 30 min record limit.
Zebras in photo and video
Ibis options to adjust to ibis wobble , much like autofocus speed, “ibis strength”? 
improve app 

For Pete’s sake, open RF Mount to third parties so there is no need to reverse engineer.


----------



## rbielefeld (Jan 21, 2021)

I just want a shutter noise added to the ES so I can hear exactly when I am shooting and when I stop. If you want ES to be silent great, but a toggle for a shutter noise would be great. I love how Sony implemented their fake shutter noise and I want my R5 to do the same.

Also, can we get less than 20 fps in ES? How about 20, 15, 10, and 5 as options.


----------



## xps (Jan 21, 2021)

My dreams... posted in another thread some days before - but they are still alive!
_
Longer battery life, Engery boost (less draining, better efficiency ), bug fixing, Spot AF & AF behavior, button customiziation freedom_

Longer battery life. My R5 drains the batteries 2-3 times as my Sony 7RIV (also when adapted to the 600mml L IS II and 400mm III L 2.8). In the last days about 1500 shots each with Eos R5 and 7RIV show the potential.
When switches off, my R5 still drains battery. This is not much, but one bar is lost over night.
The IS continues running after an shot for about 15s, also after switching the cam off.
My R5 freezes (1(-2) times each day with need of replacing the batteries
H+ speed is just working, when using the new kind of batteries (funny, but an signle and almost empty E6NH battery allows to shoot superfast, but two brandnew E6N batteries do allow just an reduced fps-shooting
Missing the old Spot-AF. The "Spot" on the R5 is often to large to get some details nailed. So an smaller point (like on the old 5DIV) would be welcome
AF inconsitent on not moving target in Eye-detection mode. My R5 is often not able to "see" the subject. One large bird in the field (no matter if grass or snow covered field) is not recognised. Each other blade of grass is recognized as an subject or each other snowflake... but not the big raptor. It gets better if I switch the AF mode on another Case and then get back on the original case and then add "Auto". So, this problem has to be solved anyway
AF sometimes does not start huntintg for an subject. So, manually turning the AF-Ring on my big whites is needed to start the AF to work.
More freedom in getting 2-3 customized settings (AF, tracking, exposure time, Iso all in one case) - placed on one button for each customized "case". For superfast switching by just pressing one button


----------



## Warrenl (Jan 21, 2021)

Remove the 30 minute record limit in video mode!


----------



## ronaldzimmerman.nl (Jan 21, 2021)

How can I send my R5 feedback to Canon?


----------



## Warrenl (Jan 21, 2021)

Sorry forgot. I agree, sort out freezing and battery drain


----------



## y2kunals (Jan 21, 2021)

How about 180fps with a time limitation? That would be fine and a good addition for some very specific shots many could benefit from!


----------



## Andyk (Jan 21, 2021)

+ *Open gate shooting (in raw)* 
As a filmmaker, I'd like the ability to utilise the full size of the sensor and achieve nonconventional frame sizes. Don't limit our creativity - give us a chance to experiment. Unlocking full sensor raw was the biggest appeal of Magic Lantern.

+ *Option to disable menu transfer while using an external monitor*
It should be a choice. As a user, I'd like to be able to keep the menu on in-camera LCD while keeping an uninterrupted clean feed on external monitor

+ *Option to customise/assign function to the Rate button*
Or at least the ability to assign photo/video mode switch to any other buttons

+ *Export/Import menu settings to/from file*
I appreciate with limited availability this may sound unlikely but some users will own more than one body. Giving them an option to sync settings would be a welcomed addition.


----------



## MaxDiesel (Jan 21, 2021)

Aspect Ratio Guides!!!!!!!!! 
2:35:1 
1:85:1

I still can’t understand how this hasn’t been added ‍


----------



## tpatana (Jan 21, 2021)

I was hoping 1080p240 or even 720p240.


----------



## paul (Jan 21, 2021)

-Add "AF Start" to "switch to registered AF function"
-"AE lock hold" ( *H) doesn't work when "shutter button half press" is set to" AE lock while button pressed)
-10 or 12 frames option high speed electronic shutter
-Direct acces to setting minimum shutter speed in Auto Iso ( with control ring?)
-"Exposure Simulation Disabled" lock or compensation( for flash with strong backlight causing underexposed viewfinder image)


----------



## Kezako (Jan 21, 2021)

What I would really like to see in the next firmware: AWB (Auto White Balance) Lock, a feature already available on .. Sony and Fuji cameras..


----------



## DJPatte (Jan 21, 2021)

Let ‘em flood that rear display with histogram’s while filming. Everything else is absurd!


----------



## jabeling (Jan 21, 2021)

Wishlist for R6 (and R5):

•Ability to disable IBIS in menu but leave OIS turned on (RF mount)
•Ability to assign any function to any button.
•Remove the 30 minute time limit in video mode.
•Add an AF function where if in follow mode a person leaves the frame the focus doesn’t go to the background, but remembers the last AF position. (Like the C70 has)
•Remove the slightly yellow cast (R6 only)
•Less IBIS wobble at wide angle lenses (video)


----------



## fasterquieter (Jan 21, 2021)

Hoping for a firmware update for the R6 with shutter/aperture priority video modes. Or a new lower-end camera with those and full frame 4K DPAF. Alas, the R5 is out of my price range.


----------



## tokyoshot (Jan 21, 2021)

-option for exporting camera settings (write to memory card)-option for disabling both EVF and display while shooting time lapses etc. (saving power)

-changing settings must not require pushing set button - like it used to be (5D4)

-some useful customization for the rate button

-Pixel shift

- MS/ESFC auto change to avoid shutter shake at certain exposure time range especially with long lenses

-Record function+card/folder settings change after taking out a memory card. Please provide a way of returning to existing setting after the card has been returned


----------



## PKinDenmark (Jan 21, 2021)

I am looking for a Canon implementation of something like Olympus's Pro Capture. 
Would help a lot in several cases - e.g. helping to nail the Kingfisher taking off from the branch and diving.

(By now I owned the R5 for 29 days - could not be more happy)


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 21, 2021)

honestly the options already are a bit overwhelming, but there are features it'd be nice to see and see others indicating
- better programming on buttons
- better control on IBIS/IS
-pixel shift.
- better control on rapid fire when not using shutter. (its nuts how fast it goes)
- even faster FPS in 1080p ;-) it'd be interesting
- trigger on brightness change or movement (Magic Lantern did this with older canons, so definitely possible and useful from time to time)... heck they should hire the magic lantern guy and have him go nuts.


trying to be realistic on which can be done via software vs hardware

while I'm not a big video person, did see the wobble at the corners with wider lenses (24mm end of the 24-70) and IBIS with video.. would be nice if they got that under control a bit better, but not sure if a hardware or software issue.


----------



## SV (Jan 21, 2021)

My biggest ask: Ability to save current eye-focus point to the single focus point - would be very useful in animal/bird photography.

Example: Acquire eye using eye-AF, then press a button to save point as the single AF point. When animal moves head slightly and lose eye-af, you can use the newly positioned single AF point to maintain focus until get the eye back.

Think of it like when using a TTL Strobe and press a button to save settings for manual strobe, and can then adjust manual settings as needed. In this case its Eye-AF, then save point as the single focus point, and can then manually adjust as needed.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jan 21, 2021)

rbielefeld said:


> Also, can we get less than 20 fps in ES? How about 20, 15, 10, and 5 as options.


What would be the use case for eShutter for 10/5fps when the mechanical shutter should be a better option? Is it just for silent shutter usage?


----------



## dlee13 (Jan 21, 2021)

There’s only one thing I’d ideally like to change about my R6 and that would be to add zebra highlight warnings for stills when shooting, rather than only when reviewing the image.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jan 21, 2021)

tokyoshot said:


> -option for exporting camera settings (write to memory card)-option for disabling both EVF and display while shooting time lapses etc. (saving power)


I believe that I have worked out a way to do this for star trails with a manual remote.
Set the rear LCD in the menu (turn off EVF) and then close the rear LCD. I have the MF-n button set to alternate EVF/read LCD for underwater usage as the housing permanently blocks the EVF sensor (why can't the rate button do this!!) so I used it then closed the rear LCD


----------



## jam05 (Jan 21, 2021)

Still no way to save/restore settings from card or EOS utilities externally. Very helpfull when multiple users are using the same camera or factory reset is done. As in the 1Dx and other Canon cameras. This has been requested for a while now. Frequently posted all over the internet. Canon can't be that unaware.


Canon Knowledge Base - Saving and Loading Camera Settings


----------



## Old Guy (Jan 21, 2021)

simultaneous backup recording to both drives for 4k and 1080 video.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jan 21, 2021)

My wish list:
Remap the Rate and Lock buttons
Pixel shift
Bug fix for my occasional freeze that I get
Turn off focus search when LCD/EVF is on battery save *
Save the settings to a card or PC/DPP
Battery status on top LCD
Overexposure blinkies in liveview
Being able to access/change 4k120 without diving into the menus


* Anything to improve battery life would be an advantage.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jan 21, 2021)

Simple things like Auto mechanical shutter when shutter speed is faster than 1/1000s (already in Nikon btw), 14-bit capture with electronic shutter for landscapes etc. would be welcome. Instead, we're getting more video features.


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 21, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> My wish list:
> Remap the Rate and Lock buttons
> Pixel shift
> Bug fix for my occasional freeze that I get
> ...



"Turn off focus search when LCD/EVF is on battery save *"

I was annoyed by that but if it's what I had on, I was able to turn it off so it only continually focuses while I have the focus button pressed or if it detects a face/eye..
I went into the Autofocus menu and page 1 continuous autofocus disable. Prior to that it always was trying to lock a focus, chewing battery and when just holding the camera while waiting it'd keep focusing back and forth trying to figure out what I wanted in focus.

I also turn on Initial Server AF pt for face detect on page 5 so that it starts auto focus where I want it to, rather than it guessing.... of course each person has a preference, but damn if there aren't a lot of options already.


----------



## peters (Jan 21, 2021)

RunAndGun said:


> What? I haven’t used an R5, yet, but that’s one of the dumbest things I’ve ever heard. At least give the option to choose which way you want it to work.


I think thats what he meant.

And I agree - in studio light it would be very usefull if I could lock the aperture to the actual aperture I dialed in =)


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Jan 21, 2021)

Where's the fw update to allow lower shooting speeds with e-shutter there should be a 10fps at a minimum and even a 5fps option added like on the Sony A9. I almost never use 20fps on my A9 and when you do shoot 20fps 80% of the shots are the same.

Apart from that good to see them bringing new fw but they are still fairly minor compared to a Sony or Fuji fw update. Given the lengthy time between updates why not add more features in one go.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 22, 2021)

How do you let Canon know that you demand the R5 mkii comes with the Direct Print button? 

Navigate via a web-browser to www.usa.canon.com and then look at the top left of your screen where you will see the word feedback. 

If you point your mouse at that and then use your left finger to click on it, you will then be prompted by 3 choices. 

Move the mouse to the bottom of the 3 choices and using the same finger motion as before, click on the Product option. 

This will then open up a new window that allows you to demand Canon re-implement the Direct Print button or perhaps if you are desperate for 480P options on R5, then go ahead and demand that and while you are it, threaten that you are switching to Pentax if they don't accommodate.....


----------



## rbr (Jan 22, 2021)

I would like two things :

The ability to turn off the IBIS but still leave the IS activated on the lens. 

I would also like other crop modes such as an APS-H 1.3x crop. I never liked the 1.6 crop cameras. It's just too extreme and too much of a compromise. I still like my old 1D Mark4 and I had the 1d2, 2n and 3 before that. A 1.3x crop on the R5 would be a very useful 26mp or so.


----------



## JMSteger (Jan 22, 2021)

Built-in GPS like the 5D Mark IV.


----------



## Fran Decatta (Jan 22, 2021)

This might sound and odd adition, but as long as I'm working with people and their pets, I missed a lot to have a shortcut to change between people and animal eye AF. This add would be extremely welcome.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jan 22, 2021)

Fran Decatta said:


> This might sound and odd adition, but as long as I'm working with people and their pets, I missed a lot to have a shortcut to change between people and animal eye AF. This add would be extremely welcome.


I have added that change into the custom menu. Probably a step too far to add it as an option to an assignable button


----------



## Marco Birri (Jan 22, 2021)

I just want it to work like a 5D. Viewfinder locked for shooting and press the play button to see the picture on the screen. Why is that so much to ask for?


----------



## Bev Parks (Jan 22, 2021)

I would like the capability to disable (more precisely "uncouple") autofocus when using touch screen shutter release. Right now it is impossible to use back-button focus and touch screen shutter because as soon as you touch the screen to release the shutter, it re-focuses to where you touched.


----------



## Juangrande (Jan 22, 2021)

reef58 said:


> How about saving settings so if the camera gets sent off for service you don't have to reprogram the entire thing again?


I spent hours customizing my camera only to have the tech reset it to factory defaults. ‍


----------



## trianbampol (Jan 22, 2021)

Marco Birri said:


> I just want it to work like a 5D. Viewfinder locked for shooting and press the play button to see the picture on the screen. Why is that so much to ask for?



Its an option you have to activate in the camera submenu.

Red camera menu > red sub menu page 7 > Image review > Review duration > Off

This will free up the EVF to stop image playback while your shooting. Letting it behave like a DSLR.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jan 22, 2021)

I would like All-i 4k video for my R6.


----------



## usern4cr (Jan 22, 2021)

marathonman said:


> How do you let Canon know that you demand the R5 mkii comes with the Direct Print button?
> 
> Navigate via a web-browser to www.usa.canon.com and then look at the top left of your screen where you will see the word feedback.
> 
> ...


Thank you, marathonman, for your post.

I went ahead and used this method to send Canon a request to implement "aperture bracketing". Now I don't really expect them to just "up & do it!", but one can always hope they do, and being able to send it to them did make me very happy!


----------



## djack41 (Jan 22, 2021)

Zebras for still photography. Same as offered by Sony.


----------



## JHD3 (Jan 22, 2021)

To contact Canon, go to https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support Sign-in if you have an account, or signup if you don't. You can then select support and enter your model #. From there you will find a form to fill out with your questions and requests.


----------



## aeronium (Jan 22, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Unfortunately I do not know where I can 'flood' Canon with wishes. Maybe someone gives me a tip? I am CPS Platinum Customer btw.



Your best bet would be to email Canon Japan via their website directly.

I had to use google translate and simpler english so it doesn't get lost in translation.

It seems Canon Japan is more "connected" with their engineers. 

A few months back I contacted them with feedback regarding the overheating issue. And they actually told me that they'll get back to me 2 weeks later. Which was the very date the firmware that improved overheat times was released.

They also say that they'll pass on all feedback to their engineering team. I'm not sure if Canon USA does that.


----------



## johannjr2 (Jan 22, 2021)

This is also for the 1dx mark iii too correct?


----------



## jakdaniel1975 (Jan 22, 2021)

Is there a way to see how many GB of space are left on the card?


----------



## Methodical (Jan 22, 2021)

csibra said:


> Nothing for photography. Nice  Photography is *******.



Nah, they just had more video folks complain the loudest.


----------



## Methodical (Jan 22, 2021)

swkitt said:


> The most annoying thing on my R5 is the (EF) lens stabilizer that will never stop as long as the camera is ON. Why can't they stop it when the viewfinder gets in sleeping mode ?



They want you to buy RF lenses.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 22, 2021)

Methodical said:


> Nah, they just had more video folks complain the loudest.



Judging from recent history, they excel at that.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 22, 2021)

aeronium said:


> Your best bet would be to email Canon Japan via their website directly.
> 
> I had to use google translate and simpler english so it doesn't get lost in translation.
> 
> ...



Pro tip: Write your letter, run it through the translator.

Then run it back through in reverse, the Japanese translation back to English.

If it looks the same as what you wrote, it's probably an accurate translation. If something went sideways, simplify your sentence structure and try again.


----------



## karelu (Jan 22, 2021)

Close shutter when changing lenses! Not only when turning off the camera.


----------



## IR-Photo-Tours (Jan 22, 2021)

What about their other R's like the R for example, does that still get left behind and forgotten about when it comes to 120fps in 1080hd ? who on earth uses 2.7k which the R has? I certainly do not when uploading to my youtube channel. It does seem to me that this camera is almost forgotten about unless there is a new lens available for the R5/R6, come on Canon move that firmware over to the R as well please.


----------



## alejandrobox (Jan 22, 2021)

1080p @ 240 fps


----------



## alejandrobox (Jan 22, 2021)

If they are listening... WHERE IS THE RF 35mm F1.2L USM??? For me and for a lot of photographers I know 35mm is "The" lens. ; )


----------



## Gazwas (Jan 22, 2021)

I've like to see a proper waveform for exposure in video modes rather that a histogram as is currently.

The ability to leave exposure tools/menus on the camera back LCD and having a clear view over HDMI when connected to an external recorder/monitor rather than just mirroring as is now.


----------



## Gazwas (Jan 22, 2021)

alejandrobox said:


> If they are listening... WHERE IS THE RF 35mm F1.2L USM??? For me and for a lot of photographers I know 35mm is "The" lens. ; )



And while they are at it designing 35mm lenses, a 35mm TS-R would be just amazing!

Give it AF like the recent rumours and there is less a need for f1.2 when you can move the plane of focus to where you need it.


----------



## Fran Decatta (Jan 22, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> I have added that change into the custom menu. Probably a step too far to add it as an option to an assignable button



I did exactly the same  but just having to press a button instead of enter to the meny and change manually, would be, by far, the better option. I wish canon read this!


----------



## mpmark (Jan 22, 2021)

PLEASE fix the IS “always on” with EF lenses, this drains the battery big time. It should only come onwhen you’re initiating AF.


----------



## paul (Jan 22, 2021)

peters said:


> I think thats what he meant.
> 
> And I agree - in studio light it would be very usefull if I could lock the aperture to the actual aperture I dialed in =)


I don't agree, i prefer to have aperture open for focussing , and stopping down only for actual exposure.Like a DSLR. In fact that was my main reason to switch back from Sony, that works with stopped down focussing. I never felt confident where I was actually focussing when using smaller apertures. And no, depth of field won't fix that..


----------



## Canonite (Jan 22, 2021)

I want the R5 to make popcorn, so when I read all of this I have something to munch on. 
While your at it Canon, can you please put a option to change the top lcd into a TV to go along with my popcorn. Please......


----------



## usern4cr (Jan 22, 2021)

aeronium said:


> Your best bet would be to email Canon Japan via their website directly.
> 
> I had to use google translate and simpler english so it doesn't get lost in translation.
> 
> ...


Thanks, aeronium, for your post!

I went ahead to the canon.jp site (with translation) and submitted a request for them to add "aperture bracketing" to a future R5 firmware update. Who knows if anything will happen, but there may be a better chance that this actually gets through to the people making such decisions. So _*thank you*_ again for your post!


----------



## jam05 (Jan 22, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Unfortunately I do not know where I can 'flood' Canon with wishes. Maybe someone gives me a tip? I am CPS Platinum Customer btw.


select R5 then select Support. Fill in the email address information and then add your comment in the proper place. You will get an automated receipt and then a response normally within 24 hours. And may I ask you to include the need for "Save and restore settings to card" option?


----------



## PerKr (Jan 22, 2021)

RunAndGun said:


> What? I haven’t used an R5, yet, but that’s one of the dumbest things I’ve ever heard. At least give the option to choose which way you want it to work.



As a user of EVF cameras since a while back, having it the other way around is way dumber. Having the set depth-of-field visible requires your lens to be stopped down, reducing the light coming to the focusing system. And it completely kills working with flash as all you get is a dark viewfinder. This was one of those mistakes that were made in the early EVF/mirrorless cameras and thankfully quickly rectified.

But it should be an option as there are some benefits. And while we're looking at doing that, an option to step down to an aperture chosen by the user other than the set aperture might be useful. I might want to use f/2 on a given f/1.4 lens for focusing while shooting at f/4.


----------



## Woody-soon (Jan 22, 2021)

One thing I'd love to see on the R5 is spot metering on the actual focus point in use, not just the central one.


----------



## Peterm (Jan 22, 2021)

Traveler said:


> – more customizable buttons. The R6 is worse than my R
> Or at least make it possible to change the parameters with the joystick (up-aperture, down-reset aperture, left-shutter speed, .., middle button reset all, back dial: iso, control ring: exposure compensation)


Yes. As a wildlife photographer I find the joystick useless - the R wheel was much better because it could be customised. More buttons were customisable as well.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 22, 2021)

DaveGershon said:


> Any upcoming firmware updates for the 1Dx Mark III?



I wouldn't hold my breath - the 1DX2 got an early bug fix and as I recall *not one update*!

Jack


----------



## Rafał (Jan 22, 2021)

I would like to see in my R5 a possibility to create more than 3 custom settings profiles that could also be renamed.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 22, 2021)

Now children I would really suggest that you address your concerns to the NORTH POLE. Santa does listen even though he doesn't always deliver.

Jack


----------



## Otara (Jan 22, 2021)

Might be something I havent worked out, but being able to do burst shooting with the bluetooth remote would be good.


----------



## Aaron D (Jan 22, 2021)

Does pixel shift make gigantic files? If so, I'd rather have multi-shot noise reduction that writes to .cr3 instead of .jpg. I've tried multi-exposure with 3 exposures averaged into one final image as a workaround, but that doesn't work--it causes DR to plummet.


----------



## peters (Jan 23, 2021)

paul said:


> I don't agree, i prefer to have aperture open for focussing , and stopping down only for actual exposure.Like a DSLR. In fact that was my main reason to switch back from Sony, that works with stopped down focussing. I never felt confident where I was actually focussing when using smaller apertures. And no, depth of field won't fix that..


Yes, true, focusing and noise free preview is better with open Aperture. 
But it should be possible to just switch between OPEN and ACTUAL apurture  

The image changes noteable with closed down aperture. Not only DOF, its als chromatic aberation, vignetting, overall brightness and color shifts. Simple a option like "hold down aperture preview button too keep aperture closed down" would fix this =)


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jan 23, 2021)

seems like all these ANIMAL SHOOTERS do is whine and complain? they need there own camera division or something lol
no camera is perfect either enjoy the camera or return or sell them and wait for ya perfect camera or go back too your prior camera if you still have it
some of these so called shooters need too know the R5/R6 are more geared toward shooting PEOPLE mostly not fully animals


----------



## rbr (Jan 23, 2021)

peters said:


> Yes, true, focusing and noise free preview is better with open Aperture.
> But it should be possible to just switch between OPEN and ACTUAL apurture
> 
> The image changes noteable with closed down aperture. Not only DOF, its als chromatic aberation, vignetting, overall brightness and color shifts. Simple a option like "hold down aperture preview button too keep aperture closed down" would fix this =)



The DOF preview on the R5 is far better and easier to use than on any DSLR I've ever owned. The viewfinder stays bright and it's well located. I think Canon got that one right.


----------



## snapshot (Jan 23, 2021)

compared with my 5d4, it seems like auto focus on the R5 continues for much longer after the shot. when i bring the R5 down off the target to review the photos, i get to hear auto focus slewing my lens to get my feet in focus. might be nice to have a natural way to get autofocus to stop after shooting is done.


----------



## Patlezinc (Jan 23, 2021)

Mark M said:


> Yes, what's the most effective way to 'flood' Canon with our firmware feature requests? I, too, am platinum CPS member, if that helps at all.


Perhaps our « Canon rumors guy » can do it for us


----------



## navastronia (Jan 23, 2021)

snapshot said:


> compared with my 5d4, it seems like auto focus on the R5 continues for much longer after the shot. when i bring the R5 down off the target to review the photos, i get to hear auto focus slewing my lens to get my feet in focus. might be nice to have a natural way to get autofocus to stop after shooting is done.



I take it you aren't using back-button focus?


----------



## Joules (Jan 23, 2021)

Aaron D said:


> Does pixel shift make gigantic files? If so, I'd rather have multi-shot noise reduction that writes to .cr3 instead of .jpg. I've tried multi-exposure with 3 exposures averaged into one final image as a workaround, but that doesn't work--it causes DR to plummet.


You can just average ('stack', if you want to use a different method) images with Photoshop (convert layers into a single smart object and choose the right blend mode under the smart object options) or specialized astro tools like Sequator (free and easy to use).

Don't expect to much of a difference with just three shots, as noise is reduced by the square root of the images you put into. So for 1/2 the noise, you need 4 images. For 1/3, 9 and 1/4 16 and so on.


----------



## reisi007 (Jan 23, 2021)

I just want to have custom in camera crop, notably 10x8 (5:4 is Instagram mag l max height).

Just one more setting there please


----------



## CvH (Jan 23, 2021)

mpmark said:


> PLEASE fix the IS “always on” with EF lenses, this drains the battery big time. It should only come onwhen you’re initiating AF.



I think you can change this under Camera (Red menu) in page 7. Select IS (Image Stabilizer) mode, then select Still photo IS = Only for shot instead of Always.


----------



## snapshot (Jan 23, 2021)

navastronia said:


> I take it you aren't using back-button focus?



no, on both cameras i tend to use shutter button half press in focus servo mode with face(eye detection) to follow action. 5d4 seems to stop focus when shutter button is released, r5 seems to continue.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 23, 2021)

gregster said:


> Absolutely. The WYSIWYG mirrorless advantage isn't fully realized with Canon taking more of a DSLR approach where the scene is presented wide open.


But if you close the lens down the AF gets castrated, that is why there is a DOF preview button, is pressing a button really that onerous?

Any way you look at it AF systems work better with more light, I’d take the optimal AF performance and DOF preview over stopped down AF where focus accuracy takes a hit any day.


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 23, 2021)

snapshot said:


> compared with my 5d4, it seems like auto focus on the R5 continues for much longer after the shot. when i bring the R5 down off the target to review the photos, i get to hear auto focus slewing my lens to get my feet in focus. might be nice to have a natural way to get autofocus to stop after shooting is done.


See my post earlier in thread.. might be the setting you need. Had similar irk, but maybe I am reading your post wrong


----------



## Richard Vernick (Jan 23, 2021)

Wish they would make a fake shutter noise option for the Electronic Shutter.


----------



## Aaron D (Jan 23, 2021)

Joules said:


> You can just average ('stack', if you want to use a different method) images with Photoshop (convert layers into a single smart object and choose the right blend mode under the smart object options) or specialized astro tools like Sequator (free and easy to use).
> 
> Don't expect to much of a difference with just three shots, as noise is reduced by the square root of the images you put into. So for 1/2 the noise, you need 4 images. For 1/3, 9 and 1/4 16 and so on.


Cool--I'll definitely experiment with that. But it'd be nice to achieve such a thing in-camera and NOT have to drag around 9 times the shots for every image.


----------



## Bert63 (Jan 24, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> Give the RATE button a purpose in life.




I use the rate button all the time, especially after a day of birding in 20FPS mode.. /s


----------



## snapshot (Jan 24, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> See my post earlier in thread.. might be the setting you need. Had similar irk, but maybe I am reading your post wrong



awesome. thank you! i had read the page in the manual, but didnt realize this was a setting i needed to turn off. such knowledgeable people here!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 24, 2021)

Bert63 said:


> I use the rate button all the time, especially after a day of birding in 20FPS mode.. /s



Still, it's kind of strange that you cannot reassign the rate button...but you can assign OTHER buttons to "Rate," I guess just in case you need more than the one rate button you had when you opened the box.


----------



## snapshot (Jan 24, 2021)

CvH said:


> I think you can change this under Camera (Red menu) in page 7. Select IS (Image Stabilizer) mode, then select Still photo IS = Only for shot instead of Always.


the bummer is this menu item is not displayed when a stabilized lens is attached...


----------



## Bert63 (Jan 24, 2021)

SteveC said:


> Still, it's kind of strange that you cannot reassign the rate button...but you can assign OTHER buttons to "Rate," I guess just in case you need more than the one rate button you had when you opened the box.




I can never have enough rate buttons. Especially after a good day when I’m chImping through 3,000 images on the LCD on the back of my camera.

..as if my blind eyes can see anything back there to begin with...


----------



## David - Sydney (Jan 24, 2021)

Bert63 said:


> I use the rate button all the time, especially after a day of birding in 20FPS mode.. /s


Good to hear that someone uses it but it should be reassignable. Strange that other buttons can be assigned to rate though!


----------



## David - Sydney (Jan 24, 2021)

karelu said:


> Close shutter when changing lenses! Not only when turning off the camera.


There is a niche genre of photography that takes shots with no lens - Refractography. See
https://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/
For examples


----------



## deleteme (Jan 24, 2021)

I want a proper LARGE level screen like my mkIV.

The other thing I want is a bit more obscure: I want a button to override the EVF to brighten or dim the EVF by a preset amount.

When I am shooting outdoors with fill flash the shadow areas are naturally blocked up when using exposure simulation. I would like to be able to bump the brightness of the EVF 2 or 3 stops (settable) so I can see into the shadows for details like facial expressions etc.

My other wish is for CR to lose the mad amount of scripts jamming up my browser.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 25, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> Good to hear that someone uses it but it should be reassignable. Strange that other buttons can be assigned to rate though!



I just now noticed Bert's sarcasm marker!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 25, 2021)

Bert63 said:


> I can never have enough rate buttons. Especially after a good day when I’m chImping through 3,000 images on the LCD on the back of my camera.
> 
> ..as if my blind eyes can see anything back there to begin with...



This is what God made big desktop monitors for.


----------



## Dmitri_Kahm (Jan 25, 2021)

I wish they fixed terrible backfocus with 70-200 lenses when shooting distant approaching targets like cars, motorcycles etc..


----------



## Pixel (Jan 25, 2021)

Feature request: When I’m shootings vertical orientation, make the playback display in vertical format. Now, I have to go back to horizontal to see the image.


----------



## HenryL (Jan 25, 2021)

Pixel said:


> Feature request: When I’m shootings vertical orientation, make the playback display in vertical format. Now, I have to go back to horizontal to see the image.


Set auto-rotate to work on camera AND computer https://cam.start.canon/en/C003/manual/html/UG-07_Set-up_0080.html

Is that what you are referring to?


----------



## Pixel (Jan 26, 2021)

HenryL said:


> Set auto-rotate to work on camera AND computer https://cam.start.canon/en/C003/manual/html/UG-07_Set-up_0080.html
> 
> Is that what you are referring to?


I'm saying when I press the image review button on the camera I have to turn the camera back to horizontal to view the image. The playback of the image should be vertical orientation if the camera is in vertical orientation.


----------



## vjlex (Jan 26, 2021)

Pixel said:


> I'm saying when I press the image review button on the camera I have to turn the camera back to horizontal to view the image. The playback of the image should be vertical orientation if the camera is in vertical orientation.


Turn auto-rotate off or set auto-rotate only for the computer. Vertical images will be vertical when the camera is in the vertical position. They will not rotate when the camera is returned to the horizontal position.


----------



## osx996 (Jan 26, 2021)

*Flexible AF point (like Sony system) would be perfect*! But they'll never make it 
I have an R6 but the "face + tracking" mode arbitrarily decides where to focus in sports events (ALL priorities off, AF Servo start point fixed) ...it's frustrating.


----------



## CvH (Jan 26, 2021)

snapshot said:


> the bummer is this menu item is not displayed when a stabilized lens is attached...



Correct and hopefully it will be addressed in future firmware updates.


----------



## Pixel (Jan 27, 2021)

osx996 said:


> *Flexible AF point (like Sony system) would be perfect*! But they'll never make it
> I have an R6 but the "face + tracking" mode arbitrarily decides where to focus in sports events (ALL priorities off, AF Servo start point fixed) ...it's frustrating.


I have a button mapped for immediately returning back to traditional AF tracking via center point when the eye tracking gets confused.


----------



## osx996 (Jan 27, 2021)

Pixel said:


> I have a button mapped for immediately returning back to traditional AF tracking via center point when the eye tracking gets confused.


Me too,
i use single spot point as standard AF Mode and i have 2 button mapped for Eye Tracking and Face + Tracking (ALL priorities off, AF Servo start point fixed) but this last setting doen't work for me in group sports action (ex. football, rugby) on isolate subject works intermittently. (with RF or EF lenses)


----------



## Markus Leinonen (Jan 27, 2021)

Traveler said:


> – more customizable buttons. The R6 is worse than my R
> – on cameras without the mode switch (R and R5), there can be an unlimited number of C modes that I can name and choose from the menu (tripod, portrait, street, macro, my cat1, my cat2...)
> – I want to customize the dials on Fv mode. There are four dials so I could assign each of them to A, T, iso and compensation. It would be perfect mode then!
> Or at least make it possible to change the parameters with the joystick (up-aperture, down-reset aperture, left-shutter speed, .., middle button reset all, back dial: iso, control ring: exposure compensation)


+1 for naming the C-menus! I constantly forget where I saved the settings after 2-7 seconds.


----------



## zim (Jan 27, 2021)

Markus Leinonen said:


> +1 for naming the C-menus! I constantly forget where I saved the settings after 2-7 seconds.


Wait you can have unlimited (i assume there is some hard limit) user named C modes in the R5? How the heck did i miss that! Has to be one of my biggest wishes since forever


----------



## Joules (Jan 27, 2021)

zim said:


> Wait you can have unlimited (i assume there is some hard limit) user named C modes in the R5? How the heck did i miss that! Has to one of my biggest wishes since forever


I fear you have misread the post. I am almost certain the R5 does not have more than 3 custom modes for stills. But the poster wishes this was different.


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 29, 2021)

osx996 said:


> *Flexible AF point (like Sony system) would be perfect*! But they'll never make it
> I have an R6 but the "face + tracking" mode arbitrarily decides where to focus in sports events (ALL priorities off, AF Servo start point fixed) ...it's frustrating.



really disliked it myself then saw a youtube how to select where to start your face tracking.. in menu AF page 5 select Initial Servo AF pt for 

you can then drag your focus point (via touch screen or joystick) to where you want the autofocus for face tracking to start... usually I put it in the middle but sometimes when anticipating motion etc I move it away to start or if I'm composing a bit. You can also tell it the mode (single point or cluster etc) Rather handy.


----------



## osx996 (Jan 29, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> really disliked it myself then saw a youtube how to select where to start your face tracking.. in menu AF page 5 select Initial Servo AF pt for
> 
> you can then drag your focus point (via touch screen or joystick) to where you want the autofocus for face tracking to start... usually I put it in the middle but sometimes when anticipating motion etc I move it away to start or if I'm composing a bit. You can also tell it the mode (single point or cluster etc) Rather handy.



Yeah, I already do it, but it doesn't work! (both RF or EF lenses)

I wrote this in another thread:
_"I have already contacted the local CPS service but they confirmed that AF mode is not recommended for sports photography with many subjects in the scene.
(on Sony, the Flexible AF Point selection works perfectly)"_
*I hope this feature will be enabled in the future via firmware upgrade*


----------



## mpmark (Jan 29, 2021)

CvH said:


> I think you can change this under Camera (Red menu) in page 7. Select IS (Image Stabilizer) mode, then select Still photo IS = Only for shot instead of Always.



thanks but no, that menu is only available for RF IS lenses, it disappears with the EF glass attached.


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 29, 2021)

osx996 said:


> Yeah, I already do it, but it doesn't work! (both RF or EF lenses)
> 
> I wrote this in another thread:
> _"I have already contacted the local CPS service but they confirmed that AF mode is not recommended for sports photography with many subjects in the scene.
> ...



I may not be understanding the specifics of your case.

I use it for many kids at once and it works fine, but I also tune AF to stay locked on more vs change fast.I also ensure I have a very precise autofocus to start the tracking vs a grid. the eye detect locks on fairly fast and stays locked. (AF menu, page 3, item 2 and item 4 tweaked)

there are a lot of options, took a long time to tweak and because of that i created 3 custom modes as starting modes .. 1 for kids during day, 1 for animals during day and one for more generic for landscape type during day. with minor tweaking the can be changed for different lighting levels.

again to each their own, seems like you're aware of options.. not everyone is.. simply because there are so many.


----------



## osx996 (Jan 29, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> I may not be understanding the specifics of your case.
> 
> I use it for many kids at once and it works fine, but I also tune AF to stay locked on more vs change fast.I also ensure I have a very precise autofocus to start the tracking vs a grid. the eye detect locks on fairly fast and stays locked. (AF menu, page 3, item 2 and item 4 tweaked)
> 
> ...



ok, i'll try to tune AF Servo cases but it is not a tracking problem, rather a problem of arbitrary choice of subject on which to focus.


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 29, 2021)

osx996 said:


> ok, i'll try to tune AF Servo cases but it is not a tracking problem, rather a problem of arbitrary choice of subject on which to focus.


cool, just trying to help.. but the initial servo autofocus point lets you choose that (making it non-arbirary).. it doesn't start tracking until press the focus button and it locks to where the focus point was set to begin in... sounds like what I wanted and it fixed the issue and almost sounds like what you're asking.


----------



## IR-Photo-Tours (Jan 30, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Unfortunately I do not know where I can 'flood' Canon with wishes. Maybe someone gives me a tip? I am CPS Platinum Customer btw.


I too would love to know! i am also a platinum member and run my own youtube channel called IR Photo Tours, I cover many aspects of photography and own a EOS R which I would love to see 120fps in full hd not just the 2.7k that no one uses anymore, please update the EOS R!


----------



## IR-Photo-Tours (Jan 30, 2021)

Don't forget about all the EOS R customers, we want 120fps in full 1080HD not the useless 2.7HD, Also full frame 4k not cropped to death. I invested into this system when the R came out over 2 years ago and did plenty of reviews on my youtube channel at IR Photo Tours, whilst everyone was whining about it I was excited about it and bought it, I love this camera and will probably go for the R6 as well at some point but as tech from Canon seems to be so rapid I will sit back and see what the offerings are for this year before I go ahead and invest, it seems a shame that the R does not have the IBIS as this is something I do wish they had done because it seems nearly pointless to invest in the new RF lenses when I already have amazing EF L glass, I really cannot see a difference between the EF and RF image quality.


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 30, 2021)

IR-Photo-Tours said:


> Don't forget about all the EOS R customers, we want 120fps in full 1080HD not the useless 2.7HD, Also full frame 4k not cropped to death. I invested into this system when the R came out over 2 years ago and did plenty of reviews on my youtube channel at IR Photo Tours, whilst everyone was whining about it I was excited about it and bought it, I love this camera and will probably go for the R6 as well at some point but as tech from Canon seems to be so rapid I will sit back and see what the offerings are for this year before I go ahead and invest, it seems a shame that the R does not have the IBIS as this is something I do wish they had done because it seems nearly pointless to invest in the new RF lenses when I already have amazing EF L glass, I really cannot see a difference between the EF and RF image quality.



While a decent camera think the R was rushed out to show where canon was going and had limitations on how much/fast it could process data.. some things may not be possible.


----------



## Markus Leinonen (Feb 1, 2021)

Joules said:


> I fear you have misread the post. I am almost certain the R5 does not have more than 3 custom modes for stills. But the poster wishes this was different.


I hate to be the bearer of bad news but as Joules said: My +1 was was for the *wish* R5 had "unlimited" customizable C-menus. Yo! Let's ask for the WSB to focus their attention to Canon adding customisabe C-menus to R5. We'd get a FW update by the end of the day.


----------



## CvH (Feb 2, 2021)

mpmark said:


> thanks but no, that menu is only available for RF IS lenses, it disappears with the EF glass attached.



The menu is available if you attached a none IS EF lens.


----------



## gregster (Feb 4, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> But if you close the lens down the AF gets castrated, that is why there is a DOF preview button, is pressing a button really that onerous?
> 
> Any way you look at it AF systems work better with more light, I’d take the optimal AF performance and DOF preview over stopped down AF where focus accuracy takes a hit any day.



I agree with what you're saying. I just wish there was a mode (say as part of exp sim) where the lens would stay stopped down at your set aperture, so you have an accurate sense of DOF, ie for landscape or other still scenes where constant DOF preview is more important than AF. 

It's just intriguing to me that Canon chose this approach, and perhaps it was a requirement to catch up in AF?


----------



## mpmark (Feb 4, 2021)

CvH said:


> The menu is available if you attached a none IS EF lens.



understood, my issue is with the ef lens IS always on, that doesn’t help me unfortunately.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 5, 2021)

A "stupid" question I know has been answered, but I just don't remember the answer.

When this finally does come to pass, I'll want to do the update. But I've not done any of the prior updates--I'm one of those few people who got his R5 on day one. Will it be necessary to do them all in sequence (which would mean they're incremental), or can I just do this one (full update of the entire firmware) ?


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 5, 2021)

SteveC said:


> A "stupid" question I know has been answered, but I just don't remember the answer.
> 
> When this finally does come to pass, I'll want to do the update. But I've not done any of the prior updates--I'm one of those few people who got his R5 on day one. Will it be necessary to do them all in sequence (which would mean they're incremental), or can I just do this one (full update of the entire firmware) ?


It is pretty rare a firmware does not contain current and past updates in one. If a previous version is required it will be listed.


----------



## Lenscracker (Feb 5, 2021)

A menu item to switch off the moire filter. Scientists created firmware to electronically fix the Hubble focus, so I believe that Canon can implement firmware to eliminate the low pass filter.


----------



## tron (Feb 6, 2021)

There is no choice between release, focus or balance priority in AF Servo mode. This is something that even 2-digit cameras have it


----------



## reef58 (Feb 12, 2021)

Any updates on the firmware update? Cant wait to see what is included.


----------



## puffo25 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi, it is Feb 15th. I do hope the new firmware update for the R5 will be indeed released shortly this month. Any suggested eta?


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 18, 2021)

@Canon Rumors Guy any rumblings on an ETA? I have been checking Canon Singapore support page the past few days (has dropped there first a few times) and so far nothing.


----------



## puffo25 (Feb 21, 2021)

Ramage said:


> @Canon Rumors Guy any rumblings on an ETA? I have been checking Canon Singapore support page the past few days (has dropped there first a few times) and so far nothing.


Sad :-(


----------



## Jesse E (Feb 24, 2021)

Any update / rumblings? Starting to feel like this rumor was unfortunately not accurate.


----------



## puffo25 (Feb 24, 2021)

I hope that at least, if Canon dealys this a bit it means that they might add some extra features and bug/fix?


----------



## FrenchFry (Feb 25, 2021)

My biggest wish for this firmware update is being able to choose which items appear when I push the Q (Quick Control) Button.


----------



## Mechanical_EYE (Feb 25, 2021)

Jesse E said:


> Any update / rumblings? Starting to feel like this rumor was unfortunately not accurate.


Todays post says it wasn't accurate.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 27, 2021)

peters said:


> Cant agree more. The lock button is useless to me. I NEVER lock the buttons... would be great if I could map WB to it.
> Also, battery in percentage when camera is off would be awesome and no problem to implement.



I find the lock switch is very useful when you have multiple bodies swinging at your sides while you're shooting with a different body. The back dial is particularly prone to being moved as the camera rests on one's hips.


----------



## puffo25 (Mar 15, 2021)

As March 15th still no firmware update. So sad:-(


----------

